# Wild card



## xxmimixx (25 Jul 2012)

Ok, Im playing a wild card.

Recommend a bike with an aero frame and road bars budget £1500.

Thanks


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Jul 2012)

Just over your budget at 1599 is the Boardman Road Pro Carbon. I think for the extra 99 its a very good bike for the money.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_777783_langId_-1_categoryId_165710

I looked at a few before buying one of these. The finish was better than the Cubes I looked at. It is 53/39 rarther than compact. Fizik Arione saddle, Cav's preference. Ultegra through out. The only thing I don't like is the chainset is FSA, a good light one though, but the bolts on FSA chainsets stand proud on the inside and if you drop the chain down the inside it won't pickup easily and sometimes jams (I've had that on my Focus Chrono but not on this bike). Good adjustment or a chain catcher would prevent this though.

All my PB's have been on Boardman road bikes with clip on bars rather than my TT bike, I guess it's ergonomics over aerodynamics. I did Bolton IM on one of these rather than my TT bike for comfort.
It is my second Boardman, I gave my old one to my son when I bought my TT bike, but I really missed the comfort and setup of a good road bike.


----------

